# Sourcing Apistogramma Kullander/Kullanderi/Gigas



## Kyle Lambert (18 Oct 2018)

As the title suggests, i'm looking for the recently described Apistogramma Kullander, also known as Kullanderi and Gigas. If anyone knows where i can source said fish, especially local to suffolk, i'd really appreciate it. Cheers.


----------



## dw1305 (18 Oct 2018)

Hi all, 
Unfortunately I don't think it is in circulation. If it was, collected the fish would be sent to Japan, where rare fish command huge sums.

Have a look at <"Apistogramma Forums: _Apistogramma _"Gigas" described">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Kyle Lambert (18 Oct 2018)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> Unfortunately I don't think it is in circulation. If it was, collected the fish would be sent to Japan, where rare fish command huge sums.
> 
> Have a look at <"Apistogramma Forums: _Apistogramma _"Gigas" described">.
> ...



I know that it has been bred in Canada and sold there, im hoping i can get hold of something from someone. There is a supposedly guy locally who knows one of the guys who described the fish but i'm having difficulty getting hold of him at the moment. As for the pricing... yeah i need to be careful of how much that would cost.


----------



## alto (18 Oct 2018)

Cost in Sept 2017 

Aquatic Clarity has F1 juveniles (3/4” - 1”) listed surprisingly cheaply which suggests they aren’t too difficult to breed 

(ask George to bring some back from Aquatic Experience )


----------



## Kyle Lambert (18 Oct 2018)

alto said:


> Cost in Sept 2017
> 
> Aquatic Clarity has F1 juveniles (3/4” - 1”) listed surprisingly cheaply which suggests they aren’t too difficult to breed
> 
> (ask George to bring some back from Aquatic Experience )



George as in George Farmer or am i missing something?

$60 per fish for the Kullander... not too bad, but added on shipping...

Gotta convince the wife its a good idea, breed them and make money (maybe) haha.


----------



## alto (18 Oct 2018)

Kyle Lambert said:


> George as in George Farmer


Yes, he’s at Aquatic Experience in New Jersey this weekend, live Aquascaping at the Tropica booth

Given the scarcity of these fish it would be worthwhile to invest in the recommended minimum 6 fish when hoping to successfully pair dwarf cichlids, the cost is only $50 per fish (under 40£) which sounds pretty outstanding for a recent discovery fish from an area that’s in the back of beyond


----------



## Kyle Lambert (19 Oct 2018)

alto said:


> Yes, he’s at Aquatic Experience in New Jersey this weekend, live Aquascaping at the Tropica booth
> 
> Given the scarcity of these fish it would be worthwhile to invest in the recommended minimum 6 fish when hoping to successfully pair dwarf cichlids, the cost is only $50 per fish (under 40£) which sounds pretty outstanding for a recent discovery fish from an area that’s in the back of beyond



does sound cheap for a new fish, just gotta convince the wife that £300 is a sound investment, haha.

Worst case scenario i might just go for the zebra acara i've been eyeing up. Not sure how they feel about plants but the blue acaras ive had in the past were ok.


----------



## alto (21 Oct 2018)

I assumed you have considerable Apistogramma experience ... I’d not invest in any rare fish without a suitable setup & species type knowledge


----------



## Nickm71 (12 Oct 2021)

Kyle Lambert said:


> As the title suggests, i'm looking for the recently described Apistogramma Kullander, also known as Kullanderi and Gigas. If anyone knows where i can source said fish, especially local to suffolk, i'd really appreciate it. Cheers.


I’ve got young that spawned this year, first in the Uk to breed them to my knowledge after Importing two pairs last year to the Uk


----------



## Nickm71 (12 Oct 2021)

Kyle Lambert said:


> I know that it has been bred in Canada and sold there, im hoping i can get hold of something from someone. There is a supposedly guy locally who knows one of the guys who described the fish but i'm having difficulty getting hold of him at the moment. As for the pricing... yeah i need to be careful of how much that would cost.


To give you an idea I paid £350 a pair to get mine imported last year, had a female jump out of the the tank and had to buy a second pair which thankfully I got breeding, first for the UK I believe.


----------



## shangman (12 Oct 2021)

Nickm71 said:


> I’ve got young that spawned this year, first in the Uk to breed them to my knowledge after Importing two pairs last year to the Uk


Just out of curiousity, what are they like? Would love to hear about them compared to other apistos you've kept!


----------



## Nickm71 (12 Oct 2021)

shangman said:


> Just out of curiousity, what are they like? Would love to hear about them compared to other apistos you've kept!





shangman said:


> Just out of curiousity, what are they like? Would love to hear about them compared to other apistos you've kept!


The first pair I had the female jumped the tank and I found her dead but I was lucky in that the guy that imported them for
Me sold Me his pair, I’ve videos of the female being introduced to the male and his colour changed immediately and he started flirting in typical apistogramma fashion, this is the male, I couldn’t believe my luck when the female started shifting sand in front of the cave and then the fry she spat out of the cave on the 23rd February this year, size difference is amazing between the fry, I was told that the larger fish are male and the smaller the females, ratio of fry on that basis is probably 60% female on the above basis hence I’ll be selling them in groups of 6 juvies which should work out better for the new homes just incase any decide to jump out of the tank too! They have risen in price to import so I’ll not be importing more 😂


----------



## Nickm71 (21 Jun 2022)

For anyone interested I have about 7 sexed 
Pairs available, pm me


----------

